# I live more than 5KM from Dublin Airport. Therefore I am not allowed to travel, but Ryanair not willing to acknowledge this



## Candy Crush (18 May 2020)

As the title suggests, under the current restrictions, I am not permitted to travel beyond 5 kms from my home, unless it is for very specific reasons.

I had booked flights to the UK departing next week, for a pleasure break, i.e. non-essential.

Ryanair are refusing to entertain me when I sought a refund/voucher, more or less applying the 'Computer Says No' attitude.

Any suggestions how I could outwit them?
Thanks
CC


----------



## odyssey06 (18 May 2020)

Are you sure your flight will actually depart?
I read something to the effect that you should still check-in, then if Ryanair cancel the flight themselves you get refunded automatically.

Can you keep an eye on the corresponding flight for this week on airport website to see if it actually flew?


----------



## Leo (18 May 2020)

Essential travel is still allowed, but it is not up to Ryanair to decide whether your journey is essential or not. So I'm afraid I think your best bet at this stage is to hope the flight doesn't depart.


----------



## PM9999 (18 May 2020)

The DFA travel advice at https://www.dfa.ie/travel/travel-advice/ would appear to offer an even more powerful argument for Ryanair to refund you than the 5km restriction. It specifically advises no non - essential travel to Great Britain.


----------



## odyssey06 (18 May 2020)

PM9999 said:


> The DFA travel advice at https://www.dfa.ie/travel/travel-advice/ would appear to offer an even more powerful argument for Ryanair to refund you than the 5km restriction. It specifically advises no non - essential travel to Great Britain.



I think that's only helpful if you have travel insurance policy which specifically has cover for such travel advice alerts.
They might offer free change of dates, but I haven't heard of any airline offering refund to people who booked non essentials trips and cannot fly when there is such an alert in force.


----------

